

Ask HN: How did you find HN? - eam

I was wondering how did everyone else came across HN in the first place? For me it was several months back when I googled "hacker news" in an attempt to find something better than techcrunch or mashable. HN was the first result.
======
jacquesm
I've been reading HN for quite long, mostly parallel to /., then one day I
figured /. is no longer for me (I think it may have been one too many
instances of browsing at -1 during breakfast or so), so I registered here, a
little less than a year ago.

I visit /. very rarely now, the best stuff from there makes it to HN anyway
and the S:N ratio is many times higher here than there.

Frankly, I'm amazed it is as large as it is without being overrun by the wild
hordes. Apart from one single instance of a downright abusive user
('arrington', a couple of weeks before I joined up) I have seen only very
little of that sort of thing here.

I try to keep my 'memberships' to social news sites down to a minimum, I've
registered the usual (fb, twitter and so on) but I only really use HN.

------
yan
Two(?) years ago I read about Y Combinator since I knew about pg from his
essays. Browsing yc's site, I came across news. After a few months of lurking,
I registered.

------
tjr
Had been reading pg's essays since around 2002, and saw the link to Hacker
News (or Startup News at the time) not long after he added it to his website.

------
Mankhool
From Techcrunch, which I found while searching for info on iPhone apps.

------
stefano
Googled lisp -> pg's essays -> arc forum -> HN.

------
christiancoomer
My boss told me about it when we were having a conversation about favorite
blogs/daily reading.

------
showerst
I found HN via a link on reddit, probably somewhere in the programming
subreddit.

------
ErrantX
A friend linked me to their "rate my startup" submission.

------
noodle
i stumbled across YC (2-3) years ago while looking at some of their companies
(while casually looking at jobs), and stumbled across HN in the process.

------
japanesejay
Through a friend. and now im addicted!!

------
Mz
My oldest son was talking about some interesting articles. I asked him to send
me the links to a couple of things. They were articles written by PG. I read
his stuff for many weeks, aware from comments he made that HN existed but I
had no reason to think it was my cup of tea. Somewhere along the way I decided
I need to learn a programming language and joined HN to ask some questions.

